

75 (Really) Useful JavaScript Techniques - qhoxie
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2008/09/11/75-really-useful-javascript-techniques/

======
thomasmallen
Those aren't techniques, that's a list of 75 scripts, some of which are full-
on applications (AjaxIM). And what on earth is the point of using JavaScript
to make, of all things, CSS sprites? Those were meant to be a substitute for
JavaScript image replacement in the first place, and to reduce page load
times.

~~~
noodle
ironic that you're critiquing the use of javascript for css sprites when the
article was written by one of the guys that coined the term and mainstreamed
the technique.

edit: but yes, its a post designed for cut-n-paste coders.

------
jfarmer
My favorite is the GMail technique. I use it to read my email every day.

------
deafmetal
OOps! The following comment was in the wrong thread... Was meant for "THIS is
the page that made doing OOP in Javascript _click_ for me"
\--------------------------------------------------------------- _Wow, that
really is an incisive article! I've been hacking AS2 + 3 for the last 7 years
after being a proper JS head for the previous 4, this makes me want to get
back and hacksome JS for fun again!_

